# Bassboat selber bauen



## bavariabeni (3. September 2016)

Servus

Ich habe mir ein zweites boot angeschafft.(naja eher ausgegraben)
Ich würde es gerne so umbauen dass ich nich n klassisches ruderboot habe sonern eins wie n bass boot(also mit plattform)






so schauts aus .
Is noch eingegrabenaben wird aber bald raus kommen.hab da davor mein erstes boot drauf gelehnt.

Naja jez is schluss mit rumgerede

Habt ih ne idee wie ich am besten oder mit was ich die plattformen überzieh.
Die bassboote haben ja so ne art flies oder so.

Wo bekommt man sowas her

LgB

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## spike999 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

vielleicht bekommst hier ein paar anregungen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=305505


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Grins - Du bist klasse, wollt grade den Link reinstellen!


----------



## bavariabeni (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Ahh ok danke

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## tomsen83 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Bevor du bei dem Ding an nen Ausbau denken kannst,musst du erstmal jede Menge Stunden und Material in die schale stecken....Wenn das Ding nicht Osmose bis zum umfallen hat. Will dich ja nicht entmutigen, aber die Basis ist jetzt nicht wirklich der Bringer. Als Belag guck dir mal bei mybait das vinyl an. 

Trotzdem Glückwunsch zum Boot und viel Spaß beim schleifen |supergri


----------



## bavariabeni (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Ja wird lang dauern
Ausgraben dampfstrahlen und schleifen.
Uch werd mir hoffentlich aus da arbeit n rotex ausleihn können dann gehts schneller.

Dasmit dem vinyl is ne gute idee . Das deck wird dann aus meinem geliebten Altholz(teilweise) und dem vinyl
Ichwerd die unterkonstruktion aus holz machen vl eiche oder was anderes.
Fürs deck nehm ich entweder spanplatten oder mdf nehmen.

LgB

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1984 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Spanplate oder MDF sind Faserplatten.Die haben auf dem Wasser nix zu suchen.Nimm Sperrholz,am besten wasserfest verleimtes oder Sieb/Filmplatten aus dem Fahrzeugbau.


----------



## bavariabeni (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

P7(spanplatte für feuchtbereicheiche und tragende zwecke) wenn ich mich nich täusch
Beim mdf gibts auch noch ne hoch dichte faserplatte also wasserfest wusste blos nich wie se heißt.

Ich wollt die platten so dünn wie möglich halten und sperrholz so dünn habs schon öfters gehabt dass die sich verziehen.

Ps bin schreiner is mir schon klar das normale plattenmaterialien da nix zu tun haben 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Wer kommt auf die Idee ein Boot zu vergraben?
Wie viele Jahrzehnte ist der dort vor sich hin kompostiert?
Bevor ich überhaupt an irgendwelche baulichen Maßnahmen denke,  würde ich erst mal die Substanz überprüfen!
Besonders vertauenserweckend sieht es jedenfalls nicht aus,was da zwischen Baumwurzeln zu sehen ist.
Zumindest schwimmen sollte die Kiste schon?

Jürgen


----------



## bavariabeni (3. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Das is die frage  seit mein erstes boot auf dem liegt is des da es hatt n riss aber das sonstige material ist stabil bin schon drauf rum gehüpft(zum abräumen)aber du hast recht ich muss es erst mal ausm boden bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Wie groß ist das Boot? Je nach Breite wird das bei nem kleinen Ruderboot ne wackelige Geschichte mit ner Casting-Fläche. Was ist mit dem anderen Boot? Bzw. warum 2?


----------



## bavariabeni (5. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

3,50 m
Breit ca 120
Jap is klein aber mein erstes is noch kleiner
Ich hätt das erstste als mobiles und das zweite fest am see hergenommen

Mit meinem ersten is eh schon seh wackeligich bins also gewohnt

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (5. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Habs gestern mal von unten gesehenschau ganz gut aus und meine befürchtung dass es in 2 hälften bricht hat sich(noch) nicht bewarheitet

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bavariabeni (10. September 2016)

*AW: Bassboat selber bauen*

Habs heute eeendlich mal so aufbekommen dass man ordentlich sehen kann wagenheber seidank
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




es is schön breit also dürfte es gut gehen.
Außer seitlich n paar schwachstellen ists gut . Es ist zugar doppelwandig am boden.


Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------

